

Building Better Web Sites (2013) - Mz
http://learninfreedom.org/technical_notes.html

======
cordite
I find the title tag less and less relevant since browsers like Chrome end up
showing only "Building Better" (in the case of this hacker news submission)
which is a mere 15 characters.

If anything, the fav-icon is the most significant for telling where I am.

> Make Your Site Readable

Amen. At least in this web page, the text doesn't go all the way across a
25-inch screen.

\---

Plenty of talk about broken links and then a broken image from a foreign
"expired" domain for what looks like an html lint service. Though the talk
about netscape in the same paragraph dates it quite a bit.

~~~
Isofarro
" _At least in this web page, the text doesn 't go all the way across a
25-inch screen._"

You don't have to run a browser full screen on a 25-inch screen. I'm baffled
why you give a browser that much space and it bothers you when the page uses
it.

~~~
cordite
I actually don't. I give it 10 inches, but I figured I would test anyway.

